
Ask HN: What are some high quality Linux theme resources? - dfischer
To make a long story short, I&#x27;m done with my MacBook Pro. The keyboard is terrible; and there isn&#x27;t enough ram.<p>I ordered a Lenovo X1 Extreme G2 with 64GB ram.<p>I haven&#x27;t ran Linux personally since Stage 1 Gentoo. I wasted so much time making that thing &quot;cool.&quot;<p>I&#x27;m actually excited to hack around back in that world again. Any resources that exist for the higher end of aesthetics? What&#x27;s the latest on window managers these days? Best terminal?<p>Thanks!
======
ablekh
Be careful with changing X1E's BIOS settings (there have been reports of
bricked machines) that you might want to configure graphics card(s) etc. for
Linux. Hopefully, Gen2 is better in this sense (I have X1E Gen1, also with
64GB RAM :-), but "better safe than sorry". I would suggest you to review
relevant Reddit forum
([https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad](https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad)),
which has a lot of useful information (including some on Linux themes). Best
of luck!

~~~
dfischer
Do anything to handle fan speeed and CPU throttle warning?

------
mister_hn
You should join definitively the SubReddit /r/unixporn, it is full of examples
(and sources) of amazing customizations

------
gradschool
Manjaro Linux, based on Arch, can give you a nice looking uniform dark theme
without making you spend hours tweaking configuration files, and with what
seems to be a well curated selection of icons and packages including
development tools. It even gives you the option of a Compiz desktop
environment if that's your thing.

------
papaf
I think that the default Fedora, Mint and Ubuntu themes look good but I can
also recommend Numix [1]. I use Numix themes and Icons with Arch Linux at work
and it looks professional.

[1]
[https://numixproject.github.io/products.html](https://numixproject.github.io/products.html)

------
newman8r
i3wm is worth trying out for at least a week to see if it's right for you. It
only takes a day to get used to - it's a small time investment for the payoff
and there's a lot of customization available.

~~~
FourSigma
Take a look at Regolith Linux. Has some sane configurationsfor i3 on top of
Ubuntu.

[https://regolith-linux.org/](https://regolith-linux.org/)

~~~
dfischer
Wow that does look good. Why use Ubuntu? Wouldn’t it add a lot of cruft
instead of just i3?

~~~
dustinmr
Another Mac refugee to Linux here. I first installed a minimal Debian install,
and you begin running into lots of things along these lines:
[https://cravencode.com/post/essentials/enable-tap-to-
click-i...](https://cravencode.com/post/essentials/enable-tap-to-click-
in-i3wm/)

And you need to configure i3br/polybar, amongst lots of other things.

I ended up on Regolith mostly to see how someone else who’s used i3 for a
while sets things up. I’ve found I like it pretty well. It’s a nice middle
ground. I may sometime go back to building my desktop from the bottom up, but
Regolith has been a good way to get a working i3 setup to build from.

It’s also a very fast way to have i3 setup and use for a week to see if you
like it. If you do, then you can build what you like. But if you start from
building first, your initial time investment will be much greater.

------
ktpsns
Cool. I also started with Gentoo, then used Win for half a decade but turned
back to Linux by using Ubuntu, the Unity desktop environment. Eventually, I am
a KDE guy, but GNOME3 is surprisingly hackable with CSS and JavaScript, IIRC.
I don't like tiling window managers, but if you seek for minimalism and
geekyness, you should try i3m and friends.

In any way, I also had a powerful X1 for three years and it's a breeze. It is
so fast that even big (don't want to say bloat...) software such as KDE starts
quickly.

